# TEA20 Starter Motor



## squashie (May 10, 2011)

Have a 1951 (I think) Grey fergie. The starter motor died took it a auto elec who says its unfixable. Waiting to get it back. It is the one that the switch is in the clutch housing and operated by a rod from the gear lever. Does anyone know where a new one can be sourced from. I am in Victoria Australia


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G,day squashie 
Look up bareco or sparex or bepco .they all sell new starter motors and spare parts for the fergie here in Oz 
Regards Hutch.


----------



## squashie (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Hutch Barco and Bepco dont have the one I need but Sparex seem to have it. They have a place in Ballarat I will give them a ring . Thanks again


----------

